# Elektronikas forums >  Led virtenes, darbināt katru led diodi atsevišķi

## Pauchuk

Sveiki, vai ir kādas virtenes, 10+ rindā, ar iespēju katru diodi darbināt atsevišķi?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir adresējamas LED lentas ar katru LEDu vadāmu, ir arī pa vienai.
Piemēram: https://www.sparkfun.com/products/12877

----------


## JDat

Pameklē aliexpress neopixel vai ws2812.

----------


## Pauchuk

Kāds vispār, piemēram, ws2812 ir darbības princips? Katrai diodei savs pieslēgums? Kā kontrolēt katru atsevišķi?

----------


## AndrisZ

https://cdn-shop.adafruit.com/datasheets/WS2812B.pdf

----------

